# Weekly promotion question



## Shane (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a question about the "weekly promotion" email I get from uber;

Essentially, I signed up for uber in Ventura county but I live right on the border of Ventura and LA Counties (Thousand Oaks). This week's weekly promotion said:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Every 12 trips you take will earn you an incentive of $50. In addition, every 5 trips you take on Friday, Saturday and Sunday will get you an additional $15 on top of the $50 incentive.

*When is the promotion running?*
Begins Friday, September 19th at 12:00 AM
Ends Thursday, September 25th at 11:59 PM

*Trip Incentive Example:*
1. Lucy drives *25* trips in Ventura between 9/19 and 9/25
2. She qualifies for the $50 incentive twice, so she receives $100 
3.* 21* of these trips were on Friday, Saturday and Sunday
4. She qualifies for the $15 incentive four times, so she receives $60

*Lucy has made $160 in trip incentives in addition to her fares! *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My question is, if half my rides are in Ventura county and the other half in LA county, do I still get the full bonus? The only mention of Ventura in this email is in the "trip incentive example," whereas last week's weekly incentive said I had to drive in Ventura county to get it.

*TL;DR*: does the weekly promotion cross counties or do you only get it for picking up rides in your designated county?


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just below the example in the IE incentive notice there is a "Terms and Conditions" section with the first term being "Qualifying rides must be accepted within the Inland Empire." I'm guessing the Ventura incentive may be similar as they might be trying to grow the market.


----------



## Shane (Sep 13, 2014)

Sancho737 said:


> Just below the example in the IE incentive notice there is a "Terms and Conditions" section with the first term being "Qualifying rides must be accepted within the Inland Empire." I'm guessing the Ventura incentive may be similar as they might be trying to grow the market.


I don't see any terms and conditions anywhere on that email. All it says is what's in the attached picture. Its pretty important to me because if I can't get this bonus in LA, I'm going to change where I Uber to exclusively Ventura county (I mean its a 7$ bonus per ride total, which is huge)


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is how the promotion works:

Bend over, grab ankles.


----------



## Shane (Sep 13, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Here is how the promotion works:
> 
> Bend over, grab ankles.


Uber has treated me very well so far, I don't think they're trying to jip me in any way. I'm just curious if this promotion works cross-county borders...


----------



## Diaz755 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, have you gotten an answer to your question? I drive in the same location. I Live in Simi but nothing happens there so I drive in TO, Westlake, Agoura area. I know for sure the LA rides dont count for the promotions. There was one email (for a different promotion) that said the rides must start in Ventura. 

Here is my current problem, maybe you know this and can help me out, maybe its news to you. This section of Ventura (TO, Westlake, Newbury Park, Simi Valley) is apparently not part of Uber Ventura. Those locations get calculated at LA fares! This past weeks newsletter said TO/Simi is not part of Ventura Uber and after checking some of the fares from this weekend I can confirm. I have emailed Uber support about this and am waiting a response. The map on their website for Ventura clearly shows TO in the Ventura area. There is the possibility for a lot of money to be lost here. I am sure you can agree its better to drive locally to where you live than venture deeper into Ventura, especially since their maps show that area as part of Ventura. 

Uber has also treated me well up to this point and I would like to continue driving for them. This small area does very well and there are not enough drivers to service it, I'd definitely would like to keep servicing it.


----------



## jag214 (Sep 21, 2015)

I will be new to driving Uber out here in thousand oaks area and ventura area, I was wondering if anyone can help me with how well it does out here in these areas?


----------

